# Anyone with C-west bodykit?



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

Does anyone has their GTR with a C-west bodykit on? Any pics?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

It's not mine but it has a full C-West bodykit


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for linking the pics, Pharoache. That really looks neat. Do they only comes in silver? I'm searching for one in blue actually. Think the front is cooler than the Z-tune front?


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

is this the body kit they used on the 2fast 2furious skyline


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

GTRalex, yer that was the body kit on the 2f2f skyline. the next fast and furious film comes out soon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

No private owners here with C-westkit? Seems like most of us prefers the stock body, which looks just as good anyway.


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

sidekicky said:


> Thanks for linking the pics, Pharoache. That really looks neat. Do they only comes in silver? I'm searching for one in blue actually. Think the front is cooler than the Z-tune front?



z tune looks wayyyyyyyyyy better, imo


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Looks pimped ,makes it look like a GTT looking like a GTR. Like my Du luck and nismo kit much better.


----------



## Falcone (Jan 31, 2005)

The C-West lit screams 2F2F everytime i see it which has put me off it really.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

I'd suppose this one looks good apart from the 2F2F hype.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

not keen, much prefer the nismo kit, followed by the top secret one.


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

yes, no doubt.... i prefer nismo or top secret as well....


----------



## pbMaxLax44 (Apr 2, 2006)

This is craig libberman's skyline...it's the one in the 2fast2furious movie before it was painted silver with all that blue crap. If you don't know craif libberman is the guy who builds cars with other people's money for movies.

http://www.crutchfieldadvisor.com/reviews/20030623/lieberman_skyline.html


----------

